# girling 60's vs 12.3" TT brake upgrade



## inverno_06 (Nov 21, 2006)

just wondering what would be a better upgrade as far as weight and performance, ive heard good things about both, i just want a little better performance and yes i know the g60s would require a downsize in rotor size but more pistons would be better right? and that the tt one would add more weight, so any help would be great as im not sure which would be better


----------



## inverno_06 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: girling 60's vs 12.3" TT brake upgrade (inverno_06)*

bump. anyone??


----------



## DVR68U (Oct 19, 2004)

ive gone the tt setup because i got the whole deal cheap. but i think the tt setup will resist fade much longer than the smaller setup but they would prob both be as affective for the first few stops. havent tired either yet but thats what ive gathered
cheers brenton


----------



## inverno_06 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (DVR68U)*

thanks, anyone else running these setups?


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

i like my girling 60s... great pedal feel and i didn't have to use a bigger MC... what's the application? race or bling? braking is all a matter of unsprung weight and how well your tires grip the road always keep that in mind when upgrading!


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

i'd go the the 12.3's
more fade resistance (rotor)
that caliper can accept tyrolsport bushings
you can use the same style pads as your current setup (might even be able to use the current ones with the new rotors if you level them out)
2 less piston seals to worry about
more bling if thats what you're going for.


----------



## inverno_06 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (white_r!ce)*

yea im prolly leaning the 12.3 way, only thing is im not sure how much unsprung weight that will add, and a friend has g60's and says there great


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

it also depends on how much you want to spend... i'm not sure how much the TT brakes will cost you but i got a pair of 60s for $45 then rebuilt them myself for like $6, bought a pair of corrado ATE power discs for $110 and audi 5000 hawk hps pads for $80 for a total of under $240... installed myself in an hour including the brake bleed


----------



## inverno_06 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

damn thats a good deal, if i could find a set for that cheap id prolly go that way since the tt upgrade is gonna cost me 300 i think


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

check ebay often... that's where i got mine


----------



## inverno_06 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

i know ive checked a few times before and nothing guess ill have to keep trying


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (inverno_06)*

go to a junk yard (vortex classifieds), get the carries from a 12.3" setup, use your current pads, get some washers* and buy new plain rotors.
done. no need to unhook the brake lines since they are the same, therefore no immediate need to bleed the brakes.
the g60's although they look cool and all, do nothing for fade resistance. tyrolsport bushings and a good pad will give you a great pedal feel.
not trying to knock the g60's, but it seems as though that'd be a step backwards imo


----------



## inverno_06 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (white_r!ce)*

yea thats what i was thinking, does anyone know where to buy the tyrolsport bushings?


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (inverno_06)*

http://www.tyrolsport.com
not an upgrade that is immediatley needed. i'd spend your money on the actual conversion. these take maybe 30mins to install later.


----------



## inverno_06 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (white_r!ce)*

those look nice ill prob pic those up also


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: (white_r!ce)*

Fade resistance has a lot to do with the PAD. on my mk3 I run the Corrado g60 brake which is the small 11" set up and during 20 min sessions at button williow I never got fade running Ferrodo pads. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (GTIRACER2.0t)*

correct, but given the same pad on both setups, the larger rotor (keep in mind it is larger in both diameter and thickness) will absorb and dissipate heat better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
damn, i'm starting to sound like i'm on a crusade to push the 12.3's


----------



## inverno_06 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (white_r!ce)*

^^ lol well im prolly gonna go with the 12.3s cause i want em to fill up my 16s like the 11.3s filled up my 15s


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: (white_r!ce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *white_r!ce* »_correct, but given the same pad on both setups, the larger rotor (keep in mind it is larger in both diameter and thickness) will absorb and dissipate heat better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
damn, i'm starting to sound like i'm on a crusade to push the 12.3's
















Well how long do you need? 20 min track sessions are full speed repeated hard breaking. Thats not likely to ever happen on the street. Now for looks that one thing. Performance? If you can lock up your tires you really dont need more brake, you need more tire grip.


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (GTIRACER2.0t)*

If you're gonna spend money, why not get something that will improve your "braking"?
and yes both setups will handle street braking, but if he ever did a HPDE, he'd be better off with the 12.3's. it's a horrible feeling when you are kicking yourself for not buying "the better product".
I have 11.3's and use them on the track. thinking about 12.3's in the future if i get 16" track rims/tires. This is where my point of view is coming from.


----------



## inverno_06 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (white_r!ce)*

going with the 12.3s guys i want the big rotors lol


----------



## JF1283MK3VR6 (Mar 21, 2007)

I installed my 12.3" TT setup from ecstuning.com today and they are great (I got the plain rotors as I'm not quite ready for the eurospec rear upgrade yet). They definitely resist fade better and slightly better stopping power as well (not an enormous difference in forward G's but definitely measureable). 
http://i165.photobucket.com/al...0.jpg


_Modified by JF1283MK3VR6 at 10:13 PM 8-7-2008_


----------



## inverno_06 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (JF1283MK3VR6)*

nice dude they look good, thats what i want mine to look like, nice and big lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JF1283MK3VR6 (Mar 21, 2007)

decide on your brake setup yet? I'm still getting a good deal of enjoyment out of mine especially with my recent addition of power adders


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (JF1283MK3VR6)*

What brakes are on your car now? you have a '96 VR6. So you either have the 11 or 11.3" DE set up. If you have the DE (stamped on the top of caliper) you have the same caliper as the TT. You only need rotors and carriers then!!!! hell, you can even leave the lines attached!!! THAT is your set up if you already have the better mkIII VR6 brake


----------



## inverno_06 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

yea i have a 97 so i have the 11.3, whats weird is that according to ecs the for the tt do to their 13.1 upgrade or whatever it is they need my stock carriers, so i just have to find someone who wants to trade i guess


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (inverno_06)*

12.3







says it in the title.
you need carriers and rotors.


----------



## inverno_06 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (white_r!ce)*

yea and the spacer kit from ecs


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (inverno_06)*

6mm washers, or 2x3mm washers, stacked.


----------



## inverno_06 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (white_r!ce)*

really? nice man thanks that'll save me like forty bucks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dannyrds (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_What brakes are on your car now? you have a '96 VR6. So you either have the 11 or 11.3" DE set up. If you have the DE (stamped on the top of caliper) you have the same caliper as the TT. You only need rotors and carriers then!!!! hell, you can even leave the lines attached!!! THAT is your set up if you already have the better mkIII VR6 brake

ive always wondered if you can use a g60 with the 12.3", anyone ever tried?


----------



## inverno_06 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (dannyrds)*

no i dont think so, the rotor offset is different and you'd have to like shave down the caliper or something, which isnt worth the trouble


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (inverno_06)*

would you _could_, but you'd have to make custom brackets for the carrier and all kinda of stuff where it wouldn't be worth the price.
and yes, the 11.3 and 12.3 rotors are thicker than the rotors that the girl60 calipers use, so shaving pads would be necessary.


----------



## dannyrds (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (white_r!ce)*

anyone know if the 12.3" will fit inside a 16" bbs rs?


----------



## inverno_06 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (dannyrds)*

maybe with a spacer?


----------



## dannyrds (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (inverno_06)*

i have to run an adapter/spacer anyway, to change bolt pattern and clear calipers/wheel bolts. im just wonder if the new diameter of the brake setup would touch the inside of the wheel.


----------



## inverno_06 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (dannyrds)*

how much clearance do you have now with the 11.3s? see if you have at least another 1/2 inch clearance and you should be good i guess


----------



## dannyrds (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (inverno_06)*

i only have 11" and the wheels are in pieces


----------



## inverno_06 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (dannyrds)*

eh. i see your problem lol, idk really you'd have to see if someone was running that exact setup then


----------

